# Removal of Scar Tissue?



## danielawhit (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

     My doctor has been trying to bill 15002 for removing the scar tissue before he does a revision of a total hip or total knee.  I know that 15002 is not correct but can he even charge for removing the scar from the previous surgery?


----------



## jjhamer1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Per the 3M encoder...description:
The physician revises a total hip arthroplasty. With the patient in a lateral decubitus position, the physician may access the hip through the previous hip surgery incision. Muscles are reflected. A trochanteric osteotomy may be performed with an oscillating saw. The physician incises the hip joint capsule.

 Any scar tissue is removed.

Cannot bill for scar tissue removal...bundled into the Revision !


----------



## danielawhit (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply!


----------

